# A few in flights



## BrentC (May 14, 2018)

1.



Barn Swallow bringing home nesting material by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Barn Swallow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


These capture are a little weird.  Not the crops I would like but I caught them at the corner of the frame.  Had to do some extending of the background in the last one just to get some space on the left and bottom.

3.



Female Purple Martin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Male Purple Martin by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (May 15, 2018)

Excellent shooting...


----------



## John Hunt (May 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## HavToNo (May 15, 2018)

Great in flights Brent. I know how hard it is to get these little birds in flight.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2018)

Those are good. They are hard enough to follow with the naked eye. I'm always amazed  when people post them in flight.


----------



## BrentC (May 15, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting...





John Hunt said:


> Very nice!





HavToNo said:


> Great in flights Brent. I know how hard it is to get these little birds in flight.





jcdeboever said:


> Those are good. They are hard enough to follow with the naked eye. I'm always amazed  when people post them in flight.



Thanks guys!


----------



## baturn (May 15, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## BrentC (May 15, 2018)

baturn said:


> Great job!



Thanks Brian.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 15, 2018)

Swallows are tough to shoot ... that's pretty good AF.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2018)

Very good shots.


----------



## BrentC (May 15, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Swallows are tough to shoot ... that's pretty good AF.



I was at a farm and barn swallows were swooping all over the place and very close to me.  I had my 40-150mm and spent 15-20min shooting.  I thought how great this was that I was going to get some amazing shots.  It was like shooting fish in a barrel.   When I took a look at the shots when I got home most of them were just out of focus, actually slight motion blur.   That's when I realized I didn't pay as close attention to my settings as I thought.   I was 1/1000 under what I should have shot.   There could have been some stunning shots but I was only able to salvage those two.  You just can't shoot swallows at 1/1600.


----------



## BrentC (May 15, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Very good shots.



Thank you.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 15, 2018)

Ah, last time I tried that with Swallows I got nothing.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 15, 2018)

Excellent set!


----------



## BrentC (May 16, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set!



Thanks.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 16, 2018)

Nice captures there, 1st one is ace.


----------



## weepete (May 17, 2018)

very nice mate, I really like those purple martins, I didn't even know they existed!


----------



## surfinbird (May 17, 2018)

Nice , I wish there were more barn swallows around they used to be everywhere  .
Rob


----------

